# Guys, guys, guys. The most important question.



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I go commando when I can, but when I need to change for gym I wear boxer briefs.

Since I prefer wearing none, I will vote for neither.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Seriously? Why wasn't boxer-briefs an option? Get in the 21 century, yo. :tongue:


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

My Own Worst Judge said:


> I guess you'll never know...:wink:


Aww, but what if I wanted to know? ;p


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> Aww, but what if I wanted to know? ;p


Yeah, why don't we get to know now?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.<...boxer-briefs if not then briefs...reluctantly. WTF how can ppl use boxers? What happens if it get an erection? (which I do several times a day)

My junk needs to be helld in place man :\ its weird when the nuclear warhead shoots down into the leg of my pants and everyone can see it as if a snake was sithering down my thigh. Boxers have 2 much room.

:angry: also briefs don't have enough room in the midsection, neither do modern jeans...an erection almost always=the nutcracker =_= I envy girls. Balls and penis combo is uncomfortable with clothes.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Rim said:


> <.<...boxer-briefs if not then briefs...reluctantly. WTF how can ppl use boxers? What happens if it get an erection? (which I do several times a day)
> 
> My junk needs to be helld in place man :\ its weird when the nuclear warhead shoots down into the leg of my pants and everyone can see it as if a snake was sithering down my thigh. Boxers have 2 much room.
> 
> :angry: also briefs don't have enough room in the midsection, neither do modern jeans...an erection almost always=the nutcracker =_= I envy girls. Balls and penis combo is uncomfortable with clothes.


Try underwire poking into your boob when your bra decides that it dislikes functioning properly. Or maybe the pain of doing gym and your boobs bounce all over the place, forgetting that you need not one but two sports bras to hold them tight to your chest. I envy the woman that didn't grow bigger breasts, far out, they can be pretty annoying! :laughing:


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

I prefer compression shorts. 
(yeah, weird I know:blushed
Why is that not an option!?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

airotciV said:


> Try underwire poking into your boob when your bra decides that it dislikes functioning properly. Or maybe the pain of doing gym and your boobs bounce all over the place, forgetting that you need not one but two sports bras to hold them tight to your chest. I envy the woman that didn't grow bigger breasts, far out, they can be pretty annoying! :laughing:


^^; It seems we all have our problems.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't wear underwear.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Just sendin' some love to my manty guys - @L'Empereur @Nowhere Man.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

Boxe briefs definitely. They are so comfy and sexy too.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

boxer-briefs. It should totally be an answer.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> Boxers.
> 
> I may get a pack of boxer briefs though the next time I buy underwear to try them out.


I'll pick up some today or tomorrow and see if I'm motivated to make a change.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I use both at the same time, of course the briefs are pretty loose, but I feel like it is a little too hangin' without them on.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

The general consensus thus far is Boxer briefs, I'm guessing that's probably a combination of the both and neither option.
@Rim - tucking it up into the waistband of your pants usually works.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Boxers when I feel obligated. Otherwise, I appreciate the ultimate freedom of going commando.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

ibage said:


> Boxers when I feel obligated. Otherwise, I appreciate the ultimate freedom of going commando.


Day 2.

lmao. I wish I could say the same. But I'm always wearing jeans or cargo shorts. now that I think of it.. i don't even have comfortable pants and I'm always wearing boxer briefs. If one is in denial and disagreement that boxers are even a form of underwear, can one go commando within a pair of boxers?


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm going to be brief with this one.

Boxers.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Ntuitive said:


> Day 2.
> 
> lmao. I wish I could say the same. But I'm always wearing jeans or cargo shorts. now that I think of it.. i don't even have comfortable pants and I'm always wearing boxer briefs. If one is in denial and disagreement that boxers are even a form of underwear, can one go commando within a pair of boxers?


I suppose one can adopt going commando as as state of mind in this case. If we are physically constrained, yet we feel mentally free, should it really matter?


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

ibage said:


> Boxers when I feel obligated. Otherwise, I appreciate the ultimate freedom of going commando.


Just like my brothers...


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> Master Mind said:
> 
> 
> > Boxers.
> ...


I got some, and I have to say... I like the look, I like the feel, I'm sold. Put me down for boxer briefs from here on out.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Boxers.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

i'm a girl, but i love boxer briefs and if i was a dude, that's what i would wear. black only!


----------



## My Own Worst Judge (May 6, 2012)

mirrorghost said:


> i'm a girl, but i love boxer briefs and if i was a dude, that's what i would wear. black only!


I prefer dark blue, but I've actually been going commando recently. Gives the liberation of boxers, but without the bunching up and uncomfortable displacement.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

My Own Worst Judge said:


> I prefer dark blue, but I've actually been going commando recently. Gives the liberation of boxers, but without the bunching up and uncomfortable displacement.


good to know! i haven't in years...i remember it being kind of nice though.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

Boxer Briefs. Calvin Klein brand. so gooooood.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought them up in every color I could find. 


Lettusaurus said:


> Boxer Briefs. Calvin Klein brand. so gooooood.


----------



## mackenzye (Sep 19, 2012)

-Girl
-Boxer-breifs


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman (Oct 23, 2011)

lol! I guess my Avatar gave it away, what vote I cast for this poll! ;-)


----------



## Dane (Dec 12, 2012)

Boxers all the way. Briefs hang too closely onto the samosas for me.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Boxer Briefs!!!! The delightful combo of both.


----------



## TheBlueRainWolf (Sep 28, 2012)

Girl, but I say boxers.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Why no boxer briefs option? Both.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Briefs.

What is the point of wearing boxers when you're wearing pants. @[email protected] Its just uncomfortable and the boxers ride up the legs and you have to pull them back down again and they itch and they make you hot and they're pretty much just a pair of shorts. So its like wearing shorts under a pair of pants. Blegh :bored:


----------



## jzgroth (Dec 20, 2012)

The combination boxer-briefs are great. You get the "hang loose" deal the boxers provide, but the extra comport and support from briefs. It's like the best of both worlds, if I do say so myself


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

well, actually I wear boxer briefs, but chose briefs because they are more closely related. They fit snug, don't chafe, and don't bunch up.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm a lady, but I wear men's boxers from time to time. They're comfy and come in awesome designs! Don't you go judging me now!


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

What about the man-thong? There were no options for that XD
And if a women's underwear thread hasn't happened yet, someone's gotta do it LOL


----------



## kelcey.l.williams (Dec 21, 2012)

lol neither its boxer briefs, i'm 24 not 14


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

Briefs. As someone said, boxers are like wearing shorts under the pants.


----------

